# Reading and the Brain



## Treacle (Jun 3, 2020)

The brain is amazing


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

Good.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes I've seen that before, I never have a problem reading those things.. , I wonder if someone with dyslexia would struggle with it ?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes I have seen and read this type of thing before....and I can understand it


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup, no probs here...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I've seen that before, I never have a problem reading those things.. , I wonder if someone with dyslexia would struggle with it ?



Since I do,   the answer is  No @hollydolly.    .. 
More complex things like Shorthand cause problems though ... my brain could  never wrap around that course in school.


----------

